# Key Post: IE Domain Names Purchasing



## 90210 (15 May 2005)

Anyone recommend a Company for .IE domain name registration please


----------



## MOFFY01 (16 May 2005)

*Re: IE Domain Names Purchasing*

not recommending them, but a letter landed on my desk the other day from a company called Switchmedia - www.switchmedia.ie - their rates looked ok and its a good place to start - try an online search for a quote as well


----------



## sherib (16 May 2005)

*Re: IE Domain Names Purchasing*

There was a full page interview in last Friday's Irish Examiner with the CEO (David Curtin) of an Irish company called IE Domain Registry Ltd. The address is www.iedr.ie

Cost is €99 to register and €99 annual maintenence fee. They have a 46% market share in Ireland and registrations grew by 33% last year.

It seems to be a growing company. Curtin is a chartered accountant, age 42, MBA first class honours and fellow of the ICA. He previously worked for KPMG, and the Jefferson Smufit Group in Dublin and Paris. He was CEO of Smurfit Software Services.


----------



## sherib (16 May 2005)

*Re: IE Domain Names Purchasing*

Sorry, that wasn't what was wanted. Listed as domain reseller _register.ie_ on IEDR,  has received the inaugural Annual Achievement Award from IEDR. 

[broken link removed]


----------



## mike567 (16 May 2005)

*Re: IE Domain Names Purchasing*

www.cmmwebhosting.com offer domains for 54.99 ex vat one of the cheapest in Ireland.


----------



## shnaek (17 May 2005)

*Re: IE Domain Names Purchasing*

https://www.letshost.ie is another cheap crowd for ie domains.


----------



## mike567 (17 May 2005)

*Re: IE Domain Names Purchasing*

They (letshost) do not seem to have any direct contact details. This can be a problem in the event of wanting to speak to someone about your account!!!!


----------



## techman (17 May 2005)

*Re: IE Domain Names Purchasing*

www.blacknightsolutions.com


----------



## LetsHost (17 May 2005)

*Re: IE Domain Names Purchasing*

Feel free to post an enquiry or trouble ticket on LetsHost.ie anytime - we offer sales and support from 7am through to 11pm every day.


----------



## sherib (18 May 2005)

*Re: IE Domain Names Purchasing LetsHost contact details*

I had no problem getting LetsHost contact details. I know nothing about them!

[broken link removed]


----------



## Bootdog (19 May 2005)

*Re: IE Domain Names Purchasing*

www.ieinternet.com

Do a good package and seem tuned towards the beginners. They have a SOHO, small office home office plan - domain, webhosting, instructions on how to set it all up, FTP etc., webmail service, and up to 5 email addresses (aliases only though).


----------



## Humpback (20 May 2005)

*Re: IE Domain Names Purchasing*

Don't forget that for most domain name registrations for .ie, you have to have a valid business name registration, or a company name registration.

Which is nuts in my opinion. Just to get my own surname registered as .ie, I had to register a makey-uppy business name to get it.


----------



## ivorystraws (21 Sep 2005)

*Re: >>IE Domain Names Purchasing*

I have been looking into this lately in order to register a .ie domain name. The prices for a .ie domain name ex VAT for one year, vary widely from reseller to reseller;

Cheapest in Ireland: 
letshost.ie:= €42.99

Other more expensive resellers:
Sswitchmedia.ie                                        €90.00
Register.ie (a division of Novara.ie)             €79.99
Webworks.ie                                              €75.00
Hosting Ireland                                          €70.00

Why the massive differences in an already expensive service?


----------



## Lemurz (23 Sep 2005)

*Re: >>IE Domain Names Purchasing*

 charge €95 for .ie domains

Why are .ie domains so overpriced when other domains only cost $6.95 @ 
 ????????????


----------



## CGorman (23 Sep 2005)

*Re: >>IE Domain Names Purchasing*

I just could'nt be bothered with .ie domains, apart from the expense, there is the added complication of proving you or your company is Irish. Its just a PITA. I've built/am building 3 websites, all are .com.


----------



## blacknight (29 Sep 2005)

*Re: >>IE Domain Names Purchasing*



			
				ivorystraws said:
			
		

> I have been looking into this lately in order to register a .ie domain name. The prices for a .ie domain name ex VAT for one year, vary widely from reseller to reseller;
> 
> Cheapest in Ireland:
> letshost.ie:= €42.99
> ...


Retail prices are set by the resellers so you will see differences. With .com, for example, you will see prices as low as €8 and as high as €100.

The IE domain registry is not automated like .com, so each registration request has to be manually checked by the reseller and the IEDR, which is part of the reason that they cost more than .com
The other thing is that a lot of the ICANN registrars are currently in a price war, so they are selling .com domains at cost or close to it.
If you are serious about your business the cost of the domain name registration should be the least of your worries


----------



## SineWave (30 Oct 2005)

*Re: >>IE Domain Names Purchasing*

Just transferred an ie domain to letshost.ie after feedback on this thread, saving me €26.23.

Got immediate communication from them.

Not bad for a Bank Hol Sunday?


----------



## CGorman (30 Oct 2005)

*Re: >>IE Domain Names Purchasing*



			
				SineWave said:
			
		

> Just transferred an ie domain to letshost.ie after feedback on this thread, saving me €26.23.
> 
> Got immediate communication from them.



There great aren't they? I've used them for 5 websites so far. Fantastic value and service.


----------

